# Suche geeigneten Gaming Monitor und Grafikkarte



## xxxsaladinxxx (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Freunde,

die Grafikkarte sollte nicht mehr als 200€ Kosten und der Monitor am besten auch nicht über 250€.

Monitor hätte ich den im Sinn: 
https://www.otto.de/p/lg-29um59-gam...nszeit-60-hz-771885078/#variationId=771885079


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 

Gruß


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2020)

Die Frage ist: Wozu die Graka? Zum spielen? Welche Games? 
Und welche Auflösung/Qualität?  Denn 2560x1080 braucht für Games schon bissl Leistung


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (13. Mai 2020)

Moin, 

Mein Aktuelles System:
i5-2500k CPU @ 3.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.3GHz
8192 MB RAM
Geforce 660 ti 

Die Grafikkarte ist fürs Gaming. Meine(770) ist vor ca. einen halben Jahr geschrottet. Seit dem habe ich die alte 660 ti drin und die ist einfach zu schlecht.

Also 1920 x 1080 müssen es sein. Spiele wie RDR2 oder kommende Games sollten auch flüssig auf hoher Qualität laufen.

Gruss


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2020)

Ich bin kein wirklicher Experte. Aber da muss man wohl bissl mehr als 200.- für die Graka budgetieren.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2020)

Was genau willst du denn spielen können? Bis 200€ kommt an sich nur eine GTX 1650 Super in Frage, das ist halt eher eine Einsteiger-Grafikkarte. ABER im Vergleich zu Deiner jetzigen inzwischen uralten Karte trotzdem 2x so schnell. Allerdings erhöhst du mit dem gewünschten Monitor die Pixelzahl auch im Vergleich zu Full-HD um ein Drittel, so dass du ca. 15-20% der Leistung "verlierst".


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (13. Mai 2020)

RDR2 sollte auf dem PC, auf hohen Einstellungen, flüssig laufen.

Der Monitor ist jetzt kein "muss". 
Alternativ wäre der hier: https://www.otto.de/p/msi-led-monit...271cqr-003de-843907898/#variationId=843907902

...aber 100€ Euro teurer.

Zur Grafikkarte hätte ich auch die Palit »GTX 1660 Super GamingPro im Sinn.
Also bis 200€ kommt man da nicht weit aber 300€ wäre die Schmerzgrenze bei der GK.

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2020)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> RDR2 sollte auf dem PC, auf hohen Einstellungen, flüssig laufen.
> 
> Der Monitor ist jetzt kein "muss".
> Alternativ wäre der hier: https://www.otto.de/p/msi-led-monit...271cqr-003de-843907898/#variationId=843907902
> ...



Also, selbst in FullHD und einer 250€-Karte wie der GTX 1660 Super läuft RDR2 nur mir 35 FPS auf höchsten Details. Auf "hohen" Details vlt. dann mit 40-45 FPS. Wenn du unbedingt nen breiten oder WQHD-Monitor willst, müsstest du wohl eher eine AMD RX 5700 nehmen, die gibt es ab 300-310€. Dann kommt aber auch noch Deine sehr alte CPU dazu - die 35 FPS mit der GTX 1660 beziehen sich auf einen modernen Core i9, der in Spielen locker 30-50% schneller als Deine CPU sein kann. D.h. mit ner GTX 1660 Super und DEINER CPU sind es vlt. keine 30 FPS bei höchsten Details. 


Was genau soll der Monitor denn haben/können, bzw. warum zuerst einen breiten Monitor und als Alternative WQHD? Hauptsache mehr als Full-HD, oder was ist Dir wichtig?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (13. Mai 2020)

Oha, d.h. also das meine CPU bisschen schwach auf der Brust ist?
Muss dazu sagen das ich leider nicht auf den aktuellen Stand bin was PC Komponenten angeht. 

Mein System:

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 660 ti
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
Intel Core: Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3, f
Betriebssystem: WIN 10 64 Bit

Könntest du mir sagen, was an dem System noch so veraltet ist bzw. was man tauschen sollte?

Im Grunde sollte der Monitor einfach schöne Farben/Auflösung anzeigen können. Was wäre denn zukunftssicherer , WQHD oder FullHD?

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2020)

Die CPU ist noch "okay", aber sie hat nur 4 Kerne und 4 Threads, das kann bei manchen Games schon kritisch sein, und selbst ein moderner AMD-Prozessor für 100€ (Ryzen 5 1600) kann 30% schneller sein, und zwar nicht nur, weil er 6 Kerne und 12 Threads hat, sondern weil er einfach nur moderner ist. Dabei ist der Ryzen 5 1600 auch schon 3 Jahre auf dem Markt, aktuell sind die Ryzen 3000er-Modelle. 

Wie viel schneller eine CPU ist, kann aber enorm vom Spiel abhängen. Bei RDR2 hast du aber durchaus schon mit dem genannten 100€-Ryzen 20-30% mehr Leistung. Das Problem ist, dass man dann auch ein neues Mainboard und RAM braucht. Da kommen dann mindestens 60€ fürs Board und 70€ fürs RAM dazu (das wären aber dann direkt 16GB, also auch eine Steigerung). Dann hast du also weitere 230€, und wenn die CPU stärker sein und länger "durchhalten" soll eher 300€ insgesamt, da würde ich dann nämlich den Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen.

FALLS du das alles aufrüsten willst, würde ich unbedingt auch eine SSD für Windows nehmen, ggf. passt auch RDR2 noch gut mit drauf. 60-70€ für ein Modell mit 480-512GB.



Wegen des Monitors: Full-HD wird ja noch lange weiterhin unterstützt werden. WQHD bietet dann eben ein feineres Bild. Ist dein jetziger Monitor denn nicht mehr gut genug?


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (16. Mai 2020)

Also so wie sich das anhört ist mein Gaming PC schon gut alt =D

Ich würds jetzt so machen:
Mainboard: https://www.otto.de/p/msi-mainboard-b450-gaming-plus-max-959792381/#variationId=959792382
SSD: https://www.otto.de/p/samsung-860-q...chwindigkeit-818019450/#variationId=818019451
Grafikkarte: https://www.otto.de/p/palit-gtx-166...s-vr-ready-1015507720/#variationId=1015507728
CPU: https://www.otto.de/p/amd-prozessor-ryzen-5-3600-1123634795/#variationId=1123634796

Wäre das dann soweit i.O?Oder macht das mehr Sinn sich einfach ein neuen Gaming Pc zusammen zu basteln?

Nehmen wir mal an ich würde alles alte behalten und NUR die Grafikkarte wechseln. Würde das für aktuelle Spiele auf "hoch" reichen?

Mit dem Monitor werde ich wohl erstmal warten. Meiner funktioniert einwandfrei in FullHD. Ist nur ein Optisch beschädigt aber der Bildschrim ist davon nicht betroffen.


Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2020)

Das wäre ok - es kann aber bei den meisten Games reichen, wenn du nur die GRafikkarte wechselst. Dann aber sind fast 300€ für eine GTX 1660 Super viel zu viel. Für etwas über 300€ gibt es schon die AMD RX 5700, die ist 30% schneller.


----------



## hunterseyes (5. Juli 2020)

Wieso kommen die Links alle über Otto? Die Preise sind da oftmals 10-25% höher als bei den anderen Anbietern. Die Grafikkarte hat schon nen unterschied von 50,-e


----------

